# 50 cal Muzzleloader supplies



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Four new packs of 15 Powerbelt 245 gr bullets
New box of Triple Seven 209 primers 
New box of Triple Seven 50/50 pellets
.50 cal snake cleaning rope
T17 lube for loading 
$50 for everything
Pickup central Ohio area (Galloway Hilliard Dublin)
Franklin county









Sorry no trades at this time


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

New low price $50 for everything! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sold - thanks and please lock thread


----------

